# Expat Living



## Homes Manila (Mar 27, 2013)

Just wondering, have you guys ever considered being a Filipino Citizen?


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Most are retired and no way would you give up your citizenship.

Can I ask you if you can think of a reason to give to it up..I cannot..cheers


----------



## Wandering Ronin (Mar 30, 2013)

For sure most Filiopinos would do anything to get rid of the 'green passport' for another country so hang onto your citizenship.


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

The only benefits are:
- you could own land here in your name instead of your spouse's name
- you can run for president..

No point in it, really.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

seram said:


> Most are retired and no way would you give up your citizenship.
> 
> Can I ask you if you can think of a reason to give to it up..I cannot..cheers


Yesterday, my first thoughts on reading this post was the same, no way would I give up my US citizenship! I would lose my S.S. payments and my health insurance. Today I had a second thought: both countries allow dual citizenship. There may be some advantages of doing this! I do not even know if it is possible. If it was possible one would not have all the disadvantages. One could buy property, no visa or restrictions. I would not jeopardize my US citizenship!


----------



## Taswegian (Dec 2, 2011)

In all county's that allow dual citizenship you do not loose that citizenship unless you do so voluntarily. So places like US and Australia you will not loose you citizenship if you become a Filipino citizen, you will just gain the slight benefits that come with it ( no more visa worries and you are able to own land) and you do not loose any benefits from your original country.

Cheers


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Taswegian said:


> In all county's that allow dual citizenship you do not loose that citizenship unless you do so voluntarily. So places like US and Australia you will not loose you citizenship if you become a Filipino citizen, you will just gain the slight benefits that come with it ( no more visa worries and you are able to own land) and you do not loose any benefits from your original country.
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I agree! But is it possible to become a citizen of the Philippines? I still would not do it for personal reasons.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

The "slight" benefit of being conscripted also comes to mind lol


----------



## Taswegian (Dec 2, 2011)

Phil_expat said:


> Yes, I agree! But is it possible to become a citizen of the Philippines? I still would not do it for personal reasons.


Yes it is, I am in the process at the moment. First you get the 13A visa then it takes 5 years from then before you apply.

Cheers


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Taswegian said:


> In all county's that allow dual citizenship you do not loose that citizenship unless you do so voluntarily. So places like US and Australia you will not loose you citizenship if you become a Filipino citizen, you will just gain the slight benefits that come with it ( no more visa worries and you are able to own land) and you do not loose any benefits from your original country.
> 
> Cheers


If you had Philippine citizenship, you could also own a weapon and get a CCW....

A minus for being dual, is that if you are a US citizen, still working, you would lose your security clearance. So if you are going for a dual citizenship, make sure that you are 100% retired. Otherwise, your employability is severely degraded (only non-government related contracts).


----------

